# SALE - Martell Sujihikis



## Dave Martell (Dec 7, 2014)

I have two sujihikis for sale today.....


Snakeskin Sycamore







Hawaiian Signature Wood








Blade Lengths - 300mm

Steel - O1

Hardness - Rc59-60 

Handles - Snakeskin Sycamore (with copper pin) & Hawaiian Signature Wood (with nickel silver pin) - both with African Blackwood bolsters


Price - *$650* (each) USD (CONUS shipping included - will pro rate for international)


If you're interested in purchasing (either or both - LOL) please shoot me a PM. 

Thanks,
Dave



PS - Scroll down for more pictures of the knives......


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 7, 2014)

Of the two knives this has the more shapely handle although it's also the slimmer one. The sycamore (supplied by Mark of BurlSource) isn't very bold or loud, it's a very understated wood, classy.


----------



## CoqaVin (Dec 7, 2014)

whose got 650 beans I can borrow? :justkidding:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 7, 2014)

Nice one boss!


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 7, 2014)

Hawaiian Signature wood is not common at all, this particular block is stabilized, directly from Stefan Keller's collection. This handle is crazy in person - it's got a metallic chatoyance thing going on. This handle is going to stand out in your collection. :spiteful:


----------



## vadon (Dec 7, 2014)

Dave - I sent a PM but I will take the Hawaiian signature if it is available.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 7, 2014)

The Hawaiian Signature wood suji is *SOLD*. Thanks Mark!


----------



## chinacats (Dec 7, 2014)

That's a great score. One of the funkiest pieces of wood I've seen on what I'm sure I'd a great cutter.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 8, 2014)

Still available! :wink:


----------



## Geo87 (Dec 8, 2014)

Looks great Dave! Love the tip. How stiff are they? If I had $ this would be hard to resist.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 8, 2014)

Geo87 said:


> How stiff are they?




I dislike a flexible suji myself so I leave the spine as thick as I can get away with. There's not much flex in these really.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 10, 2014)

Still available....


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 12, 2014)

Bump.....still available! :sad0:


----------



## pleue (Dec 13, 2014)

Glws, I have a Martell wa suji and I love it and have this type of sycamore on an ealy and a Mario and it's one of my favorite woods. This shouldn't still be here but it will definitely make someone very happy eventually.


----------



## ecchef (Dec 13, 2014)

pleue said:


> This shouldn't still be here but it will definitely make someone very happy eventually.



I'm struggling to justify owning 2 of these. :shy:


----------



## cheflarge (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm struggling to justify owning one of these! :biggrin: WHAT A FRICKIN' BEAUTIFUL KNIFE! If only. lus1:


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 15, 2014)

Buy Me! :biggrin:







:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 21, 2014)

Still here.....just sayin


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 26, 2014)

Boy I sure could picture one of you top notch chefs using this suji to slice away on the serving line on New Years Eve.


----------



## malexthekid (Dec 28, 2014)

I love that knife. If only i could afford it


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 28, 2014)

malexthekid said:


> I love that knife. If only i could afford it




Thanks


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 29, 2014)

The snakeskin suji sale is on hold (it's up for auction). I'll update the status when applicable.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 1, 2015)

The snakeskin suji is *SOLD*.


----------



## ecchef (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm glad. That one may have lead to divorce #2.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 1, 2015)

ecchef said:


> I'm glad. That one may have lead to divorce #2.




Damn!


----------

